
Frontier, an ISP in 29 states, plans to file for bankruptcy - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/frontier-an-isp-in-29-states-plans-to-file-for-bankruptcy/
======
gonesilent
A major provider in rural parts of the country. Someone will snap them up then
use the rural broadband government money to pay for it all. Pretending to
provide high speed internet to all these "NEW" users.

~~~
tw04
No they won’t, part of the reason frontier was doomed is because their
infrastructure is so bad they no longer qualify with the new rules. Their
entire business model was buying up old copper infrastructure where there was
no competition then claiming dollars from the fund. They’d upgrade the head
end and say the speeds were now capable of 7/1 even though no customer could
ever actually attain close to those speeds. I suffered through their bs for
years and dumped them the second an alternative was available.

------
acgh213
Had Frontier after ATT Uverse sold their lines to Frontier (Southern
Connecticut). The service quickly went downhill and a year later I got out of
my contract. They had abysmal customer service and outdated equipment that
seemed to be required to use the former ATT lines. The biggest issue came down
to service quality and speed. As well as lengthy outages that only increased
throughout the year.

------
GhettoChild
Time for google to buy it and really expand google fiber.

